# Context Path



## Lampy (15. Apr 2007)

Hallo!

Wie bekomme ich in einem deployten WAR-Projekt den Pfad zum Hauptverzeichnis? Ich würde diesen Pfad gerne in JSPs im Unterverzeichnis herausfinden.

Über File(".") bekomme ich bei Tomcat nur das Installationsverzeichnis, eigentlich bräuchte ich aber /webapps/xyz/.

Wie komme ich da ran?

Danke.


----------



## bolda (2. Mai 2007)

Hi,

hast du das Problem lösen können? Ich habe nähmlich das selbe Problem :cry: 

Gruss
Bolda


----------



## bolda (2. Mai 2007)

Ich bin es noch einmal.
Ich habs nun so gemacht.


```
File myFile = new File (System.getenv("CATALINA_HOME")+"/work/Catalina/localhost/DMSAdministrator/WEB-INF/classes/queryStatements");
  String[] allFilesDirs = myFile.list();
  for(int i=0; i<allFilesDirs.length;i++){
    files.put(allFilesDirs[i], allFilesDirs[i]);
  }
```

Ist zwar nich umbedingt schön, geht aber...  :lol: 

Tschüss

Bolda


----------

